# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Filled Discovery In Bihucha [5E]

## JNAProductions

*System:* D&D 5E
*Player Count:* Four at most
*Style of Play:* Dual type
*Allowed Content:* If it's not on the list, don't ask.


PHBDMGXanathar'sVolo'sMordenkainen'sRavnicaEberronTashasFizbansMonsters of the MultiverseUA, Homebrew, or anything else available for free, legally, and online by request. *Include a link with any request!*

*Character Creation:* Mythweavers preferred, but anything I can easily read is acceptable


Backstory: Skirt length, and fit the prompt belowExperience: 3rd Level GestaltWealth: Standard starting gear for class and backgroundAbility Scores: Pick six numbers. These are your pre-racial stats. No number may be higher than 18 or less than 8. You may modify them freely up until the game starts, and may pick duplicate numbers.Hitpoints/Health: PHB StandardAlignment: Be heroic, please


*Other Notes:* No Ravnica backgrounds.
*Spoiler: Gestalt Details*
Show

No multiclassing.
You gain the higher hit die from your classes.
You gain weapon, tools, and armor proficiencies from both classes.
You gain three saves total, chosen from among any saves available to your classes. If you can only pick two, you must pick those two, but then gain an extra free pick of save proficiency.
You may take skills from either class's list, and take the higher number of skills to gain from class.
You gain equipment from one class only. If you need essentials from another class (for instance, a Fighter//Wizard without an arcane focus) just ask, and you can have it.
Spellcasting is kept entirely separate on leveling, but in play, you can use slots from both sides for either side's spells.
*Spoiler: Spellcasting Examples*
Show

A level five Wizard//Fighter (not EK) has the normal slots of a level five Wizard.
A level five Wizard//Cleric would have eight 1st level slots, six 2nd level, and four 3rd level.
A level five Wizard//Paladin would have eight 1st level slots, five 2nd level, and two 3rd level.

In play, you can use any slots for any spell you know or have prepped.

For ASIs, you gain them from both sides, but no stat can be raised by more than 2 at any level.



You three are the most accomplished, competent, and skilled individuals you know.
But, then again, you're not exactly well-traveled. And Mountainhome isn't a very big village. Really, you're just moderately-sized fish in a small pond.

Mountainhome is, as one might guess, a small village partway up a mountain. The mountain is known to locals and anyone you've ever met as Bihucha, and it was SUPPOSEDLY the location of the crown city of an ancient empire. But for generations, it's been nothing more than home. But the rumours are always there, and one day, you three decided to see if it was true. You took your gear and ventured into one of Bihucha's caves. You haven't been in this one before-but other people had. But... You could feel it. There was something there, some kind of wards or charms or magical things, but they were barely there. Fading fast.

You investigated deeper, and found nothing initially. But as you left, you saw an opening that was *not* there before-at least, you didn't think so? The magical presence you felt was gone. You went in, and found a hall. It was lined in ancient marble, lit by crystals that sprang into light as you passed them. It was a marvel... Though the lights faded fast.

Deeper within, it branched out. You stuck together, and searched thoroughly, but a lot of the treasures that you're sure were once there were gone, lost to the ravages of time. Sword hilts that fell to dust when you jostled them, the blades rusted and pitted. Armor stands that creaked and came apart, with whatever stood on them long-since decayed. It was exciting, but also a little disappointing, that none of the valuables were there. The historical value might be of immense worth to someone, though.

The last room, though, was pristine. A bedchamber, with the finery still intact. And on it... A sleeping young woman, untouched by the ages.

And then, her eyes opened.


Three country bumpkins and a princess from eons ago. What could go wrong? :P

Obviously one player will be the princess, while the other three will be from Mountainhome. I have intentionally left the ancient empire vague, but we can fill in details with the princess as we go.

Also, if anyone has a better title for this game, please advise me.

----------


## Illven

I volunteer as princess.

----------


## IcemanJRC

I've never played a Gestalt before, but this oughta be neat. I'll whip something up promptly. Im thinking some combination of Barb, Rogue, or Fighter. Whatever speaks to me in the work I guess. What kind of tone were you hoping for?

----------


## JNAProductions

> I've never played a Gestalt before, but this oughta be neat. I'll whip something up promptly. Im thinking some combination of Barb, Rogue, or Fighter. Whatever speaks to me in the work I guess. What kind of tone were you hoping for?


More on the light-hearted side. Nothing too grim.

----------


## IcemanJRC

> More on the light-hearted side. Nothing too grim.


My favorite flavor, I'm considering a Barbarian/Rogue woodsman-type. Kinda Paul Bunyan-esque. Would you be alright with the Giant Barbarian subclass from Unearthed Arcana?

----------


## Nyan

I volenteer as one of the 3 from mountain home :)

----------


## JNAProductions

> My favorite flavor, I'm considering a Barbarian/Rogue woodsman-type. Kinda Paul Bunyan-esque. Would you be alright with the Giant Barbarian subclass from Unearthed Arcana?


Sure. Seems fine to me. :)

----------


## Nyan

> My favorite flavor, I'm considering a Barbarian/Rogue woodsman-type. Kinda Paul Bunyan-esque. Would you be alright with the Giant Barbarian subclass from Unearthed Arcana?


Thats fun I was actually considering the giant soul sorcerer as one or my potential classes! Perhaps paired with Rune knight fighter.

Giant brothers!

----------


## JNAProductions

> Thats fun I was actually considering the giant soul sorcerer as one or my potential classes! Perhaps paired with Rune knight fighter.
> 
> Giant brothers!


Link to giant soul, please?

----------


## Xihirli

I have an idea for a bumpkin.

----------


## Nyan

> Link to giant soul, please?


Here u go!

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...ozNzcXVbvYgQXC

----------


## JNAProductions

> Here u go!
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...ozNzcXVbvYgQXC


I see no big issues.
Approved.

----------


## Nyan

> I see no big issues.
> Approved.


awsome! And it seems we got 3 bumpkins and a princess! Shall we close the thread?

I was actually thinking of making a discord group for quick Ooc discussion if ppl are up for it!

----------


## JNAProductions

> awsome! And it seems we got 3 bumpkins and a princess! Shall we close the thread?
> 
> I was actually thinking of making a discord group for quick Ooc discussion if ppl are up for it!


Normally, I'd leave it open a lil' longer.
But I also hate to reject people from games, so... I'll toss up a Discord OOC.

OOC Server

----------


## Argus0

Let me know if you need a replacement or anything like that!

----------


## Lentrax

Damn. Opened and closed while I was at work.

Oh well.

----------


## JNAProductions

> Let me know if you need a replacement or anything like that!





> Damn. Opened and closed while I was at work.
> 
> Oh well.


Yeah, sorry for making the window so brief.

I'll definitely keep y'all in mind if replacements are needed! :)

----------

